# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  My first D. tinctorius azureus tadpoles

## Happy Frog

I have a pair of D. tinctorius azureus in a heavily overgrown 20 gallon long.  It's so bad in there that all I do is feed them a little once daily and spray in the morning and evening.  Today I decided to check all three cocohuts and came across these wrigglers.  My first Tinc tadpoles. :Big Applause:  

WHO DID THAT???

----------


## Lynn

Well you are doing a great job ----they obviously have everything they need.
Congratulations.
Wow ---six !
I'm sure you will have fun raising them !
Lynn

----------


## Carlos

Congratulations  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## jz24

Hi Happy Frog,
Congratulations on your tadpoles.  How old are your azureus?  I am curious because I have two that are about six months out of the water and was wondering how much longer before I even hear calling.  They seem to be at the eww you've got cooties stage so I think it's going to be a while. Thanks and take care.

Judy

----------


## Flying Dutchman

Great job and congrats!

----------


## Happy Frog

> Hi Happy Frog,
> Congratulations on your tadpoles.  How old are your azureus?  I am curious because I have two that are about six months out of the water and was wondering how much longer before I even hear calling.  They seem to be at the eww you've got cooties stage so I think it's going to be a while. Thanks and take care.
> 
> Judy


Judy,

My azureus are about 13 months old.  I've posted about them before although the pictures may not be visible in the posts.  I'll try and put a few pics in my album.  To be honest, I've never heard the male calling.  He's probably been calling but I didn't hear it or assumed it was my Leucs.  The male is Stewart line and the female is Nabors line.

My females are extremely friendly and are not bothered by my presence and will come right up to the glass and stare at me and when I open the lid they don't take off like my Leucs.  Also, I use a small 50 dram vile to place the flies into their enclosures and the females will actually jump right into the mouth of the vile while I'm holding it and start eating.

In case anyone is curious...I only have five different types of plants in the tank along with two pieces of Mopani wood and a small cork tube halfway buried into the substrate(The frogs will crawl into the tube and use it for shelter).  The plants grow so fast that I can't keep up with pruning them back.  The plants I have in there are; Ficus repens, Pothos, Philodendron, Pellionia repens, Peperomia.  These plants grow very well in a dart frog environment.

----------

jz24

----------


## Happy Frog

> Hi Happy Frog,
> Congratulations on your tadpoles.  How old are your azureus?  I am curious because I have two that are about six months out of the water and was wondering how much longer before I even hear calling.  They seem to be at the eww you've got cooties stage so I think it's going to be a while. Thanks and take care.
> 
> Judy


When I made my reply above, I remember bookmarking a page about D. azureus a long time ago.  I finally found it so I'm posting it for you.  It states some things about D. azureus that are important to know.  I've witnessed my females fighting with each other and it's not pretty.

One more thing...The article below addresses something I witnessed when my frogs were 10 months old.  Sometimes when I fed them one of the females would stop, turn towards one of the other females and just look at her, causing the other female to go around her.  It's one of those subtle things the article talks about and is not outright fighting.  The second time I witnessed this I separated the aggressive female.  I now have three aquariums each with a female azureus and my 20L with my pair.

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

----------

jz24

----------


## Happy Frog

Apparently my Azureus had laid a older clutch somewhere in their little slice of the jungle.  Up until now all their clutches went bad and molded and now there's tadpoles all over the place.




I'm going to let the male bring all the tads to the water dish because I haven't a clue where the clutch is hidden.  I think I'll experiment and keep these tads separate from the petri dish ones and observe how they grow and then behave later.

----------


## Happy Frog

Okay - One last post and we can put this thread to bed...

My only other experience with tadpoles and their development are my Leucs, but I've already noticed that these azureus tadpoles are developing and growing a lot faster.  The ones from the hidden clutch are getting big and fat.

It's the middle of November and these frogs are going crazy, I found another clutch today in one of the coconuts.  I'll try and give updates on these tadpoles from time to time.

----------


## Carlos

> Okay - One last post and we can put this thread to bed...


Thanks for last set of pics?  Can't we please get some more of tadpoles and froglets as they grow  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Happy Frog

> Thanks for last set of pics?  Can't we please get some more of tadpoles and froglets as they grow  ?


I will post pictures and updates from time to time as they develop.  I know that I will be selling them here on the forum as soon as they are old enough.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Lynn

Bryan,
How exciting!
They're healthy and happy 

Have fun 
Lynn

----------

